# Handheld Console From a Raspberry Pi3



## Balburth

Looks really cool as far as i am concered! I would be biased anyway, since i decry the practical death of the classical handheld-gaming devices (smartphones are not the same by far) Thumbs up!


----------



## Chargeit

Balburth said:


> Looks really cool as far as i am concered! I would be biased anyway, since i decry the practical death of the classical handheld-gaming devices (smartphones are not the same by far) Thumbs up!


Don't be so sure about that. Top pic is my cellphone with an attachment for an xbox controller. Below that is my Nexus 7 2013 with a controller that attaches to it. Both make great handheld emulation devices and have their pros and cons. 

Like the build btw. I'm down with my pi consoles. Would like to do a handheld one day. I made a pi arcade at one point. Disassembled it though. Below is a pic of a jamma tabletop cocktail arcade I built.


----------

